# Brass vs. Steel Case



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

I have recently bought a couple of the 1000 round cases of the Tul Ammo .223 from CTD and also have 20 magazines loaded with the same

https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/pro...016192.do?sortby=priceAscend&refType=&from=fn

My goal was to have 2000 rounds and then concentrate on other areas but now I am wondering should I also get some brass for reloading. My question to you guys is, what is more cost effective, just keep stocking up on the cheap ammo or invest in reloading equipment and the more expensive brass?

Thoughts?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Reloading is good for folks who burn through lots of rounds. The investment almost demands that you shoot a ton as well as store a bunch to make it worth the cost.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If it runs through your gun than stay with it. Some AR's are ammo sensitive. Time and money permitting get into reloading. All of my firearms can use steel ammo but the pistols get brass. My SKS's will eat anything there fed than ask for more!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ditto what he said. I wanted to get onto it, but don't have the time. I used to go to local gun ranges and pick up any brass I could.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Investigate carefully what it takes to Reload and if you determine that you are not fully committed, don't sweat it. Its not for everybody.

As far as brass vs steel cased ammo...if your weapon fires it then in my opinion, you're good to go. I stock and shoot both. I also save the spent steel casings, not for reloading but I figure I might melt them down for something in the future. Who knows?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like brass/boxer for ARs. I shoot steel through all my Russian guns.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I've looked at reloading but time constraints make it impractical for me. Steel or Brass/ It is what your firearms likes. Glocks, sks, ak47, Mosin nagants eat anything in my experience. I have a 32 pistol that has to have ammo with soft primers or more often than not I get a fail to fire. Now if we are talking precision, long range shooting, handloads and brass tend to be best, no off the shelf stuff.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Eventually we will all be reduced to slingshots and spears again. I wouldn't fret too much about it. If you have a couple thousand rounds you are way ahead of 95% of your neighbors and way behind the other 5%. Figure out how to make that position work for you over the long term and you'll be just fine.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I only shoot steel cased ammo in my east block guns.

The cases are either copper washed or lacquered, none of the polymer coatings as on the newer stuff.

I had one case I used of Wolf 45 ACP that I ran through my Thompson and one 1911 with a hard chrome lined barrel.

The stuff had little effect on the Thompson, cases were in and out in a flash, fires from an open bolt so they did not get to cook at all..

Powder was dirty as hell though.

Now it did OK in the 1911 but started a buildup in the chamber after around 200 rounds.

The other cases left are now marked Alamo Only.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I shoot strictly brass, but again I reload. I don't find it time consuming, I find it relaxing plus I save a ton of money and my rounds are tapered to each firearm and more accurate than store bought. But, that's just me.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info and for making me feel better about it. I don't have time to reload and honestly don't really have the interest but I am sure when the SHTF I will be doing many things I didn't really have much interest in. I think I will just keep stocking the cheap stuff and keep it simple.

My .223 AR's have never had any problem with any type of ammo. It will feed anything you give it. Now I do have a S&W M&P .22 on a AR frame that will not feed anything but a quality name brand round. When I first bought it I got a couple of bricks of the cheap stuff and within 20 minutes of shooting it I was ready to bash it on the ground. A buddy of mine gave me a box of Remington rounds and it did great. Honestly I am not quite sure how I feel about it. If things really get bad I don't want to have to be worrying with the types of rounds I am putting in it especially if it ever gets to having to scavage for ammo. Guess I just need to have about 10k rounds on hand.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fish said:


> Thanks for the info and for making me feel better about it. I don't have time to reload and honestly don't really have the interest but I am sure when the SHTF I will be doing many things I didn't really have much interest in. I think I will just keep stocking the cheap stuff and keep it simple.
> 
> My .223 AR's have never had any problem with any type of ammo. It will feed anything you give it. Now I do have a S&W M&P .22 on a AR frame that will not feed anything but a quality name brand round. When I first bought it I got a couple of bricks of the cheap stuff and within 20 minutes of shooting it I was ready to bash it on the ground. A buddy of mine gave me a box of Remington rounds and it did great. Honestly I am not quite sure how I feel about it. If things really get bad I don't want to have to be worrying with the types of rounds I am putting in it especially if it ever gets to having to scavage for ammo. Guess I just need to have about 10k rounds on hand.


I'll take that MP15-22 off your hands Fish.

Seriously, are you using stock SW MP15-22 mags or after market mags? I only use SW mags and keep them clean, most .22LR now a days is pretty dirty stuff.

Also lube that weapon up and lube it good. Mine likes plenty of good quality gun oil.

Having said that one summer I did an experiment to see how many rounds I could put through it without cleaning it. I put LOTS of rounds, I'm talking LOTS! I did keep the bolt carrier group lubed up.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for the offer Slippy but I guess I am going to hang onto it. As embarrassing as it is to admit my wife bought it for me and I would never hear the end of it if I got rid of it :laugh:

Yes I have the stock magazine and that was what I was having a problem with. I have just recently got 4 more mags from CTD that I think is stock, if I remember correctly, but I have not had the chance to try them out yet.

What kind of lube are you using? Maybe that is my issue.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fish said:


> Thanks for the offer Slippy but I guess I am going to hang onto it. As embarrassing as it is to admit my wife bought it for me and I would never hear the end of it if I got rid of it :laugh:
> 
> Yes I have the stock magazine and that was what I was having a problem with. I have just recently got 4 more mags from CTD that I think is stock, if I remember correctly, but I have not had the chance to try them out yet.
> 
> What kind of lube are you using? Maybe that is my issue.


Mostly Hoppe's Gun Oil and Breakfree CLP.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, not seeing a reasonable response to the initial question here goes

I have a TACK DRIVING VARMINT AR that shoots half inch groups even when I'm drinking coffee. You take that same AR and put Russian steel case through it and it is 2" groups or better, plus the stuff is nasty dirty like .... an old GF I used to know.

Seriously I haven't found any of that SH...tuff to shoot a pie plate at 200 yards plus, did I mention, its very dirty?

I realize if you *only* have 2k rounds backstocked and you figure that will last you through whats coming, (you don't mind the limited range) you are golden.

However if you want to multiply your capacity it is done through reloading. A $225 RCBS supreme reloader kit (after $75 mail in rebate) will put out 50 rounds an hour and your 5.56 reloaded ammo will be about 15 cents (using far superior bullets), which is around the cost of the cheap assed Russian ammo and you can custom build with the rounds to be a LOT more accurate (and cleaner).

PLUS the added benefit of reloading far more useful hunting rounds for your hunting rifles in the process, and if you own a "magnum" caliber you can save at LEAST 50% over factory ammunition.

I personally use the Dillon RL550 progressive reloader and can kick out 400 rounds an hour easy. (That's about a $800 investment)

IMO put back more primers, powder and bullets than you will ever think of needing and you have your next tradecraft. Who isn't going to need more bullets and who will pay you for them?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> The other cases left are now marked Alamo Only.


As in, use only during a final stand?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

If your rifle shoots the steel ammo and your happy. And 2000 rounds is your goal then I say buy more steel. For what it would take you to get into reloading you could buy at least another 1000 rounds of steel ammo minimum. 

But for me it’s reloading all the way. Even though it not cost effective if you count your time.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I did some reading up on the subject , and I found that Brass is the best way to go for reloads , jmho .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> As in, use only during a final stand?


Yes, that is correct, use for final protective fires.

The term is related to "broken arrow".

I have over 40 years collected a lot of ammo, some questionable, the questionable is marked in that manner with a big yellow A..

It is all good ammo, grouping may not be that great at long range.

None of the 7.62x39 I have is downgraded to that status.

Much would go in the belt guns for FPF.

Example, I have many dozen cases of Czechoslovakian 7.62x51 that shoots perfectly, BUT is corrosive, and copper washed steel cased, so marked Alamo.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Reloading equipment is what you need to invest in if you want to build an (affordable) stockpile - 2K rounds is enough for 9 shooters for a few hour firefight - not a lot of ammo.

You also need to be training, I go through 1-2K a month with my wife and that is just 9mm, 45 and 556; can't honestly saying youre proficient without training.

Steel case is good plinking ammo, but I can load match grade 55gr SP .223 at $.09 a round much cheaper than some Wolf/Tula - you "can" reload steel however you will have to drill out the Berdan primers, and the necks like to split.

You can get 1K raw 556/223 brass for like $40-50, grab bulk 55gr pills from RMR, Xtreme or Wolf for around $0.06 and you can snag 28lbs of RA powder for around $8/lb

For machines, dies and a lee turret will be around 150 - can do 150 or so an hour...I load on 650s and 1050s - the 1050 will run you around 1700 but you will pay for it with 8K rds of 556 - I load 1K for under 115 versus 350+ for a full case. 

Reloading also lets you detach from market fluctuation - when Xm855 was going for almost 500 for 1K I was still blasting away - buy it cheap stack it deep applies so much to reloading.

So, invest in loading - its an important skill, buy mfg ammo if you want - but reloading wins

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Once again thanks for the info. You guys are a world of help!

Just to clarify a couple of things:

It has been just less than a year I have got back into prepping after about 15 years being out of it. Even before I did not go about it quite the way I am now. Thank God nothing happened then.

This time now that I have found God, am married, and have a son the priorities are much more focused. I am setting goals for my preps and checking them off as I go. This by no means is a stopping point for each item but the way I am looking at it is once I reach each goal then I can focus more on another prep. Once all of the current goals are met then I will re evaluate then make another set of goals. The 2000 rounds of .223 was one goal that I have made. Now that I have made this goal I will stop on these and allocate funding in another area. Hence the whole reason about asking about reloading. This starting from scratch has been tough!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, that is correct, use for final protective fires.
> 
> The term is related to "broken arrow".
> 
> ...


I got it. Was just clarifying. I'm a Texan, and quite familiar with the scenario.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I had no question of your knowledge of the Alamo, a lot of great men died there.

Today we have people in power who are pissing away the blood of so many past for their own greed and hidden ideologies.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> ...
> 
> Today we have people in power who are pissing away the blood of so many past for their own greed and hidden ideologies.


Well said my Friend^^^


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

For .223 and most pistol ammo the savings aren't worth it to me but for larger rifle calibers I save 50-70% of the cost by reloading. For shooting subsonic I can fine tune the load to maximize energy, for full power loads I can fine tune for accuracy but... reloading with an inexpensive press can take a long time. After case prep I may load 100 rnds an evening and I find it more boring than relaxing.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

steel case has been around for ever it is even older than the 1911 it was and still is used because it is cheaper to produce than brass during conflicts were resources were limited and later cause it worked so why fix it.


----------

